# Can I get a plant ID?



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I received this plant a lot take while back. It grows very nicely, but I have no idea what to call it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Left side looks like Sygonium rayii, right side looks like Moon Valley Pilea.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks very much, I was curious about the plant on the left side, I should have been more specific.


----------

